# U-12 DA schedules are up



## focomoso (Aug 2, 2018)

Here: http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=NzEyMjMzNg==&partialGames=1


----------



## focomoso (Aug 2, 2018)

Actually, it looks like a tentative schedule - all the times are 12:00 and none of the fields are set - but it's something.


----------



## Toe poke (Aug 31, 2018)

Good luck to all the boys with games tomorrow, the 07's are going to be an exciting group to watch this....

Who looks good in San Diego? And who looks good in LA?


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2018)

How did Ventura Fusion get a DA U-12 team? I am pretty sure they did NOT even have one boys 2007 team last year, their 2008 boys team finished in the middle of the pack in bronze, and most all of their teams are not very competitive (their boys 2009 team was out scored 109 goals to 27 and they only won 2 games in bronze beta; their girls 2008 team was out scored 171 goals to 0 -that's zero not a typo- they lost all 14 games). Why didn't the Eagles get it? Or why didn't they try to work with one of the clubs from Oxnard?


----------



## focomoso (Sep 2, 2018)

Standings week one:

Galaxy........ MP: 2   W: 2   D: 0   L: 0   GF:13   GA: 1   GD: 12   Pts: 6
LAFC.......... MP: 2   W: 2   D: 0   L: 0   GF:11   GA: 0   GD: 11   Pts: 6
Legends....... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 1   L: 0   GF: 5   GA: 2   GD:  3   Pts: 4
Pateadores.... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 1   L: 0   GF: 6   GA: 5   GD:  1   Pts: 4
Real So Cal... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 1   L: 0   GF: 5   GA: 4   GD:  1   Pts: 4
Ventura....... MP: 2   W: 0   D: 1   L: 1   GF: 5   GA: 6   GD: -1   Pts: 1
Santa Barbara. MP: 2   W: 0   D: 1   L: 1   GF: 4   GA: 5   GD: -1   Pts: 1
LA United..... MP: 2   W: 0   D: 1   L: 1   GF: 2   GA: 5   GD: -3   Pts: 1
Golden State.. MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF: 0   GA:11   GD:-11   Pts: 0
LA Premier.... MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF: 1   GA:13   GD:-12   Pts: 0


----------



## Batman (Sep 8, 2018)

Penguin said:


> How did Ventura Fusion get a DA U-12 team? I am pretty sure they did NOT even have one boys 2007 team last year, their 2008 boys team finished in the middle of the pack in bronze, and most all of their teams are not very competitive (their boys 2009 team was out scored 109 goals to 27 and they only won 2 games in bronze beta; their girls 2008 team was out scored 171 goals to 0 -that's zero not a typo- they lost all 14 games). Why didn't the Eagles get it? Or why didn't they try to work with one of the clubs from Oxnard?


Yup!  My thoughts extactly!

Unfortunately, US Soccer is going to give them U13/U14 status next season to further prove it’s all about the money.

Eagles is an established organization with a proven record, sad they gave to someone that can’t even develop players pass Bronze.


----------



## Batman (Sep 8, 2018)

focomoso said:


> Standings week one:
> 
> Galaxy........ MP: 2   W: 2   D: 0   L: 0   GF:13   GA: 1   GD: 12   Pts: 6
> LAFC.......... MP: 2   W: 2   D: 0   L: 0   GF:11   GA: 0   GD: 11   Pts: 6
> ...


Are the scores accurate?  I heard different results.


----------



## focomoso (Sep 9, 2018)

These were pulled directly from the ussda site, though it looks like the Galaxy / Premier score has been revised.


----------



## Batman (Sep 9, 2018)

Ok.  Thx.  These are the A-team results?


----------



## Kante (Sep 9, 2018)

Results are for both games


----------



## focomoso (Sep 9, 2018)

Batman said:


> Ok.  Thx.  These are the A-team results?


There aren't A and B teams, or at least there aren't supposed to be. Clubs are supposed to field two evenly matched teams, though many don't.


----------

